
Self driving cars are not yet safe - franblas
http://hackaday.com/2016/12/05/self-driving-cars-are-not-yet-safe/
======
szczys
I think we actually need an intermediary technology before self-driving can be
accepted.

Already there is proof for this. The general public is widely accepting of
"lane assist" that warns you if you are drifting over into another lane, and
automatic parking that is accepted (less so than lane assist but still a good
start).

I'd like to see widespread driver monitoring AI in cars. The should be able to
tell where you are looking and warn you if you are looking away from the road
too much (ie: looking at your phone), falling asleep, or driving erratically
(fatigued or inebriated).

I think with this kind of driver assist becoming widespread, it will be easier
for the general public to accept self-driving when it has matured. The
intermediary tech is more immediately useful and amounts to a public support
campaign.

